# DIY 2foot Slate Cave/Tunnel



## dfektor (1 Jul 2013)

I recently built a drift wood center piece and wanted to build my own slate caves, as i already stated my diy skills are crap but the where there is a will and all that

slate slate slate slate....


food safe inch dia discharge hose




Done!


----------



## zebradanio (1 Jul 2013)

Looks good , u gonna bury the tube or hide it some how ?


----------



## dfektor (1 Jul 2013)

Lol forgot the in tank pics


----------



## Alastair (1 Jul 2013)

Great idea looks the part. The only thing id say is that its going to need a flush through at some point as it will collect poop etc 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebradanio (2 Jul 2013)

Do any of your fish use it ?


----------



## dfektor (2 Jul 2013)

Yeah the plecs and loach love it especially the clownloach at the front



Alastair said:


> Great idea looks the part. The only thing id say is that its going to need a flush through at some point as it will collect poop etc
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


 
Thank you Alistair good idea.. thinking ahead!
I have a marina pipe cleaner which should do it without removal and upset well maybe an odd grumpy plec


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Jul 2013)

dfektor said:


> Yeah the plecs and loach love it especially the clownloach at the front



Just 1 clown? thats cruel and in such a small tank too


----------



## dfektor (2 Jul 2013)

Big clown said:


> Just 1 clown? thats cruel and in such a small tank too


 
nice end of the stick you grabbed there... I was just pointing out the cheeky clown loach in the picture!


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Jul 2013)

Sorry if my last post was a bit blunt, but lfs will often misadvise people about clown loach care and minimum numbers because they wouldn't sell if they said a minimum of 5/6 with a minimum tank size of 50-100 gallon for adult clowns.  I like the caves idea too I might steal it for my clowns but use bigger pipe. I have 12 and they destroy any new plants added to their tank, any clowns larger than 4" can be very destructive where plants are concerned. the one in my avatar is around 7" and eats anubias flowers in one bite. If you ever want to get rid of him let me know.


----------



## idris (29 Jul 2013)

Nice idea.
I think the entrance looks a little man-made, but if you get a roofing slate and break it up into small pieces, you could glue them on top of each other to make a more naturalistic shape.






Perhaps as a solution to the crud in the tunnel, you could arrange a pipe to vent into a hidden part of the tubing so that, at the turn of a tap, you could rout your filter output through it to flush it out.
Actually don't do that. That's the sort of mad project that I dig myself into far too often.


----------

